# Thanks dirzo



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Great meeting you and I had a great time as well. The pigs must have been on springbreak........ That's alright we'll git'em next time.


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

my pleasure great meetin you too we will get back at em soon hopefully the end of this week and maybe this time they will like us a little better


----------

